# Joint Consultant's Appointment



## martessvic (Aug 12, 2010)

Think this is where we go through our forms and get told what treatment we get. Can anyone give me further information on what exactly we can expect?x


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi ya

I think everyones story can differ   I'm not too sure on most things but I can tell you how ours has started.

DH had his SA before we went for our referral, his SA came back low.  We then got referred to Northampton Hospital, where we had a 3 week wait for our initial appointment.  When we were there, the nurses were lovely.  They ask all about your periods, any STD's, any previous children etc.  Then I had a ultrasound, which i personally found really interesting to see everything on screen.  They can tell you about your lining, ovaries, womb lining etc. 
Now I have a just over a month for a HSG (they put dye into you, to see if you have any blockages or cysts on your tubes).  The next appointment after our first appointment, we were told this had to be 3 months after, so we are eager for September to hurry up so we can find out more!!!

I hope that this is of some help to you.  I am not as clued up as most the other women on here, but if you are like me, i was eager to learn from others.

Best of luck to you xx


----------



## martessvic (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for that. Had all our test and the HSG. Trying for ten years, partner has low sperm and after HSG discovered I had poly ovaries. Then went to information evening and were told that next appointment would be to be told which treatment to have, which I assume this one is for at end of month. Had HIV tests and rubella, HEP B and C. We are with Liverpool Womens. Good luck with everything. Xx


----------



## Hev79 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi 
Normally at your joint consultation they look at all ya results so far and talk to you both about previous medical history and illness or medical conditions. My partner has a very low sperm count and he was asked about any childhood mumps etc as these sort of things can effect their count. They didn't do any examinations that day but looked at all our options and discused a pre treatment scan that i would need before starting any drug treatment. Go as prepared as you can with to get the most out it. Any dates ( cycles ) results etc will all help spead things up. Best of Luck hev xxxx


----------



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Just a quickie- we hav our initial consultation next week (which we ave been waiting an age for) and my hubby can't come to it so I am going on my own :-( 

Are all initial consultations for both parties or can I go on my own?

Thanks xx


----------



## Hev79 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hiya

I know our clinic wanted us both at the appointment together, and to be honest there was alot to remember and take in the more support there the better ! It may be worth giving your clinic a call because if they need you to sign anything or any concent forms you have to both be present. I found i was less nervous having my partner there, Best of luck hunny, hev79 xxx


----------



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Thank you x


----------

